# trip to sicily



## elddisman (Jan 9, 2013)

hi planning a trip to sicily leaving on 27th march.shipping to sicily from genoa to palermo cost £616 rtn with an out side cabin.can any reccommend a campsite in sicily and what are the roads like.one more thing the tax for swiss is it best to get on line? if any one can help thanks.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao and welcome. I see you are a new subscriber, so my advice is to have a good search through the Italy section of the Continental touring forums. There are many contributions re Sicily which will answer a lot of your questions. For starters have a look at
www.faitasicilia.it
www.camping.it
Then you can come back to us with more specific questions.
saluiti,
eddied


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*Sicily*

Hi went there 2008 when you leave Palermo if you go round the island clockwise the railway line seemed to be always between you and the beach there were a lot of low headroom tunnels but few level crossing if you go anticlockwise that's not so bad nice site at Siracusa, right by the centre of the town not many wild camping spots though.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Do you mean the vignette to use the motorways in Switzerland? I bought mine online and it came from Swiss Travel Centre in London. Very efficient. I believe you can buy them as you enter Switzerland but I prefer to have mine in my hands and not be chasing around at an inconvenient time looking for the right place to buy. 

Sounds like a wonderful trip, enjoy!

Viv


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi

You can buy the vignette at the Swiss border. We bought ours from the border control people and didn't have to get out of the van, she even told us the exact position to place it on the windscreen.

If you have the ACSI book there are plenty of sites in it. Also there are quite a few 'sosti' you can stay on. See my site below for pictures and some info.

We drove down throughout Italy and then got the boat back from Palermo to Genoa - it's a nice ship.

I hope this helps.

Christine


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swiss*

Hi

I am assuming your Elddis to be under 3500kg and as such, you need a sticker/vignette. These are 40 Swiss Francs at the border and is valid until January in the year following purchase - so, if you purchase yours in March 2013, it is valid until January 2014.

Regards

Russell


----------

